# Christmas



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

To post what ever you got for christmas I will start

I got rocky mountain boots and my parents help pay for my bow now it is your turn


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

new snowboard so far.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my uncle gave me what ever bow i want and a spot hogg hoggfather. my dads gettin me a dozen arrows.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

your a little early still


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah I gave my parents a list with 10 things on it and I might get any of them


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rinehart rhinoblock target from my mom and my dad bought me a new rifle:thumbs_up


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^ What kind of rifle?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

So far it's been a fliet knife and a sweatshirt i got these from my grandma in ny. 

2 cage traps and a pair of rubbers. From parents

I gave my mom a list of 12 things. I doubt I'll get any thing of my List tho. 

Maybe I'll get the set of hha sight I want.


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

bonecollector 3 said:


> ^^^ What kind of rifle?


Its a thompson center venture .223


----------



## madman19710 (Jun 24, 2010)

I got tools tools and more tools


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's everything I have confirmed!
1.a PS3 controller
2.Ruger Air Hawk Pellet Rifle
3.iPod Dock
4.Matthews Bowhunting for the wii
5.Jimmy big time seasons 1,2,3
6.A CD I think manafest
7.Killzone there's only a few more things on my list and there's a few I don't know about it! :wink:


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

> Its a thompson center venture .223


 Nice gun them ventures are good shooters.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

Getting a Traditions Vortek Ultralight muzzleloader


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Got a pair of Beats headphones. 
And I have a Samsung Galaxy Player under the tree just cant open it yet.
More to come Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Gee guys I haven't gotten anything yet. See, there's this thing called Christmas. And its not till that day I get my Christmas gifts.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't gotten mine yet I just snuck through the closet so yah......


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't know yet and won't till Christmas...why would want to open presents/sneak in closets, before Christmas anyways; half the fun's the surprise and the anticipation.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Don't know yet and won't till Christmas...why would want to open presents/sneak in closets, before Christmas anyways; half the fun's the surprise and the anticipation.


I dont, and I dont think the other guys do either, my dad just asks me what I want for christmas and he goes and gets it, he would rather just get exactly what I want, then have to go take it back.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

ill let you know on xmas


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i am gettin all cash have 185 so far hoping to get atleast 800 im saving for a new pse revenge


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> i am gettin all cash have 185 so far hoping to get atleast 800 im saving for a new pse revenge


Wow $800 for christmas!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

arhoythunter said:


> So far it's been a fliet knife and a sweatshirt i got these from my grandma in ny.
> 
> 2 cage traps and a pair of rubbers. From parents
> 
> ...


hahaha what kinda rubbers? the fun kind?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

super* said:


> hahaha what kinda rubbers? the fun kind?


That's funny!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Wow $800 for christmas!


yea but i also just had a b-day


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Wow $800 for christmas!


its not usually cash, but thats about what I typically get, this year, just so far has been.. 500+180+60+150, and that was just from a few peoples. last year I got my bow, few years ago I got my shot gun, I get more for christmas than my Bday, I dont get quite as much!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't you just love heavy presents! I got 3 and can't figure out what in the heck they are!


----------



## steadyslings (Dec 21, 2011)

ya if you sneak in it ruins the supise of the stuff you get ide rather wait and open them then


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I havent gotten any yet, we actually open ours on Christmas 

I dont know exactly what I'm getting but all that I really asked for was an exhaust kit for my truck and some flowmaster 40 series mufflers for it.


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bowtech invasion black ops!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shweet^ I think I might get a Mathews DXT my gpa has one in the shop right now! If it comes out of pawn then it's mine!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

New video camera and a barrel cam for my shotgun and some cash. Can't wait to use the barrel cam Monday.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

A new bow. I haven't gotten it yet, but I picked it out and set it up and I'm not allowed to touch it till tomorrow. There's 3 other presents under the tree for me but I have no clue what they are cuz I didn't ask for anythin else. My grandma gave me some money and some hats.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hats?? Hmm What kind of hats? Like flat bills?? Your weird!. JK Lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Beanie hats. My grandma bought me like 7 of them cuz she saw me wearin my boyfriend's beanie once. Hahaha. She's crazy. But they're really cute. I got two of those animal ones that have ears on them. An owl and a fox  And I know I'm weird, but I'm nothin compared to you, Parker. Haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

No one is compared to me cause I'm me :angel: Hhaha getting in touch with my feminine side!? Mmkay that's enough of the touchy side of me later cracka's


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Parker found another buddy!:hug:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Who? Haha. I wanna meet him/her!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh wait were you talkin bout me? Haha


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I ain't a she! And Blake don't hate that I can make friends even if they're are the interwebs... I make friends everywhere I go homeboy!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Never said you was a she, parka.


I got 2 shirts, a flash light, a ear cover deal, and a pocket knife from cousins, aunts and uncles and grandparents.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I know but MMM did...


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

What? When did I said you were a girl??


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

She said him/her


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

lol i love how my dad tried to wrap up my new rifle and bow lol i got a switchback xt and a thompson center venture .308 with a sightron scope


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jodipuma said:


> lol i love how my dad tried to wrap up my new rifle and bow lol i got a switchback xt and a thompson center venture .308 with a sightron scope


good christmas much? hahaha


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

awesome too bad my brother bought me an elite z28 as well. i love having a brother who works for them and gets employee discounts lol


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i got my second XLR, a GPS, $120 cash, $25 gift card to Cabela's, some clothes items. i soon will be treating myself to my second set of Doinker Fatty's


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dozen easton fatboys, scott blackhole 3 finger, few cardinals shirts and sweatshirts, money, pair of irish setter huntin boots, and well see what else I get in the morning.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Dozen easton fatboys, scott blackhole 3 finger, few cardinals shirts and sweatshirts, money, pair of irish setter huntin boots, and well see what else I get in the morning.


Oh and I cant forget my camo otter box its realtree ap with black trim.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I got to open my presents earlier tonight because my brothers home and he wanted to open them so my parents said yeah. I got a 32 in tv, a camera and a iPod touch... The only thing out of those that I asked for was the iPod but I'm not complaining. Oh and $70.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Only things I got archery related were A bow sling and a 1/2 dozen arrows...


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a Remington 1911 R1... Really didn't expect it as I only asked for like $50 in stuff but i'm not complaining!:wink:


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a New england 17 HMR an HP tablet a new Nikon Arc Range finder and money


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

A feeder, turkey and hog calls, cmere deer, Hoyt hoody, camo, call of duty 3, camo backpack and fanny pack, razor, and fletchings


----------



## YoungTNArcher (Aug 10, 2011)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> I got a New england 17 HMR an HP tablet a new Nikon Arc Range finder and money


17 HMR is a great, very accurate round and is a joy to shoot.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> A feeder, turkey and hog calls, cmere deer, Hoyt hoody, camo, call of duty 3, camo backpack and fanny pack, razor, and fletchings


ugh... I really need a new razor.. haha I best be gettin to the store..


I just got my snowboard, my boots, and my bindings for my board, that was 750 dollars so thats my main thing, and I also got a few nice hollister and A-E shirts. yah know, I used to always complain about getting shirts.. I am pretty happy about getting shirts now..

oh, and 30 dollars to cabelas  I can use that up in 3 minutes


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Redhead ultra hunters 10" boots
tek 4 gloves
Binoculars
Camo shirt and 2 camo hats
Wildgame N2 trail cam
Big dog double vision treestand


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ugh... I really need a new razor.. haha I best be gettin to the store..


This is like my 5th razor. My dad won't leave em alone!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a new bow, a comforter for my bed, a really pretty necklace, candy, beanie hats, glow sticks, and silly putty (which i didn't know they made anymore. Haha)


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

GUESSS WHAT I GOT EVERYTHING I WANTED AND MORE>>>> getting the z7 extreme or magnum tomarrow or tuesday


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

YoungTNArcher said:


> 17 HMR is a great, very accurate round and is a joy to shoot.


 This is number three i have a Marlin and a savage both in left hand action but i needed one that i could take in the woods and not worry about hurting it so i got this one for yote hunting


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

...........You guys hunt coyotes??


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> ...........You guys hunt coyotes??


 Yes besides deer and turkey there my favorite thing to hunt


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Some of you guys and girls really hit the jack pot this year!

I got a KME broadhead sharpener which is awesome...I can't believe how sharp I'm able to get my broad head blades. A camo mad bomber hat, a nice little camo back pack for carrying extra stuff to the treestands. That's all the hunting stuff...other than that, I got a cd from my brother and a shirt from the parents. I was hoping for a bow pod also and even passed up on buying one this fall because my dad said he might get me one for Christmas but I guess he forgot or something, lol. Oh well, they're cheap so I'm not complaining or nothing.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

War_Valley_Boy said:


> Yes besides deer and turkey there my favorite thing to hunt


What do you do with them after you kill em?? Do you just hunt them to get rid of the annoying little runts or what?


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Custom seat covers and weathertech custom floor mats for my truck. New pair of work boots,new pair of lacrosse alpha lite rubbers,pro pod, skb bow case, a new phone, Knife sharpener and some clothes and stuff to clean my truck.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> What do you do with them after you kill em?? Do you just hunt them to get rid of the annoying little runts or what?


If I shot one I would skin it and save it's pelt but that's it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> What do you do with them after you kill em?? Do you just hunt them to get rid of the annoying little runts or what?


If there not mangy I skin them and send the hide to canada and they get sold in a live auction. My uncle is a big trapper so I just have him send it up with all his furs. He caught over 350 ***** the first week of the season.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I really didn't know people hunted coyotes... If anyone wants to come down here and get the ones we got, you're welcome to. Haha. And I'm hoping no one is eating them...


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah when I asked my neighbor if I could bowhunt on his land he Said only if you shoot every coyote you see. They killed a lot of his sheep.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I really didn't know people hunted coyotes... If anyone wants to come down here and get the ones we got, you're welcome to. Haha. And I'm hoping no one is eating them...


 ain't gave coyote a try yet. But I like ****


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

A range finder, deer head mounted, arrows, target, some fly fishing stuff


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

got some lotto tickets today, won 10 bucks  wooooooohooooooooo, have you ever had swamp rat blake??


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> have you ever had swamp rat blake??


Ain't got to many of them around here. So nope.



I hear bobcat bAckstraps are quite tasty. Once I get one I'll tell ya the results


----------



## SuDu (Dec 26, 2011)

im about the only bow hunter in the family so nobody buys me anything for my bow, mainly because i want specific parts so they just give me money, iv got $100 now and a few more dollars on the way.... i think im either gonna buy a cheap ground blind or a game camera, or maybe a new set of sights


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Ain't got to many of them around here. So nope.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear bobcat bAckstraps are quite tasty. Once I get one I'll tell ya the results


we aint allowed to shoot em in IL 


SuDu said:


> im about the only bow hunter in the family so nobody buys me anything for my bow, mainly because i want specific parts so they just give me money, iv got $100 now and a few more dollars on the way.... i think im either gonna buy a cheap ground blind or a game camera, or maybe a new set of sights


id prefer money over some that in inexperienced any day. (walk into cabelas) "well this nice, 25 dollar sight looks pretty good, its pretty, ill get him that" .... thats how dat goes down!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Yeah when I asked my neighbor if I could bowhunt on his land he Said only if you shoot every coyote you see. They killed a lot of his sheep.


They don't kill our animals. They're just incredibly annoying. Haha


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Needed a new xbox so I got that. Planning on buying an ar drone with money I won from scratch tickets, and I'm getting a dog when I get to go home


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> They don't kill our animals. They're just incredibly annoying. Haha


Yotes do kill fawns and wounded full grown deer.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

And full grown perfectly fine deer too


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

As far as I've noticed, they haven't been killing our deer. But I don't hunt. Maybe that's why my stepdad and little brother didn't see anything when they went hunting.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i got a new xr-75 bike that i plan on huntin with, i got some clothes and my dad is buying me some vaportrail strings. my aunt is taking me clothe shopping and my uncles are taking me to vegas to shootthe world archery festival. there also going to get me the equipment i need to hook up my bow.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> my uncle gave me what ever bow i want and a spot hogg hoggfather. my dads gettin me a dozen arrows.


I hope you went with one of hoyt's element bows! Then you can sell it, and buy any other bow and still have money left over!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im not like that. im gettin a candy green alpha elite.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

I got 17 hmr and all the stuff to go with it and then a few things for my truck


----------



## SuDu (Dec 26, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> we aint allowed to shoot em in IL
> 
> 
> id prefer money over some that in inexperienced any day. (walk into cabelas) "well this nice, 25 dollar sight looks pretty good, its pretty, ill get him that" .... thats how dat goes down!


yeah thats what i figured would happen lol


----------



## aust324 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shuttle T's, pack rack, code blue smoke wind indicator, face paint, judo tips, GT white nocks, 42'' hd led tv, Xbox slim with kinect, 70$worth iTunes cards, GameStop gift card, Harry potter movies, Harry potter books, San Jose sharks sweatshirt, and NHL 12.


----------

